# WTF? The Strangest Thing



## cfm78910 (11/10/16)

I've been off cigs for more than 3 years thanks to vaping. I had an operation 9 days ago and while recovering I had no desire to vape whatsoever and had no cravings at all. Now that I'm getting better I try vaping again but I can't stand it! All my all day juices taste so, so bad. I still don't get cravings but I miss the ritual, like now with a cup of coffee. But each time I vape, or even just when I smell my juice I want to hurl.

I'm thinking maybe I must just use this opportunity and stop vaping altogether. Has anyone else here experienced something similar?

Cheers.

Chris


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/16)

cfm78910 said:


> I've been off cigs for more than 3 years thanks to vaping. I had an operation 9 days ago and while recovering I had no desire to vape whatsoever and had no cravings at all. Now that I'm getting better I try vaping again but I can't stand it! All my all day juices taste so, so bad. I still don't get cravings but I miss the ritual, like now with a cup of coffee. But each time I vape, or even just when I smell my juice I want to hurl.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe I must just use this opportunity and stop vaping altogether. Has anyone else here experienced something similar?



Hasn't happened to me... I have had one stint in hospital and vaped 24/7...


----------



## Silver (11/10/16)

Wishing you well for the recovery @cfm78910 

There is certainly some strange things that happen after operations. I know a few people whose taste went all wonky after surgery. 

Interesting position you are in now. And probably one that many envy in some ways. After all, many of us started vaping with the intention of stopping it altogether. Ie. a means to an end. But a lot of us just got caught up and are having too much fun.

Maybe try stop for a while and keep a backup mod ready to go - just in case.

All the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (11/10/16)

Grab the opportunity if you can imo. Otherwise, if you need the ritual, try vaping just VG/PG without flavours and nicotine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## PsyCLown (11/10/16)

Yeah, why not try stop it and as Silver said keep something as backup just incase.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (11/10/16)

Agree with @Silver and @Andre completely! Take the opportunity while it's there and quit. I love vaping but I too started with the intention of quitting shortly after, which in all honesty is NEVER going to happen.

Keep a backup, and enjoy the money that opens up when you don't need a vape budget anymore!


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (11/10/16)

Dibs on the gear! Just kidding. Hope your recovery goes well. After my eye surgery, I had wonky taste as well. Loved menthol cigs before the op and could not have them after. For me, the change in taste was due to eye drops that I was using. As soon as I stopped the drops, the menthol tasted good again. Was on it for 6 months post op and another 6 months after while the stitches were being removed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (11/10/16)

cfm78910 said:


> I've been off cigs for more than 3 years thanks to vaping. I had an operation 9 days ago and while recovering I had no desire to vape whatsoever and had no cravings at all. Now that I'm getting better I try vaping again but I can't stand it! All my all day juices taste so, so bad. I still don't get cravings but I miss the ritual, like now with a cup of coffee. But each time I vape, or even just when I smell my juice I want to hurl.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe I must just use this opportunity and stop vaping altogether. Has anyone else here experienced something similar?
> 
> ...


This may be a silly question, but have you rewicked your coils after the operation?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nicholas (11/10/16)

funny enough it seems common to have distorted taste after an op, my brother had this issue after his op, especially with carbonated soft drinks, like coke and stuff, only came right after the third month.


----------



## RichJB (11/10/16)

@cfm78910, this exact thing happened to a colleague of mine. He was a moderate smoker and was involved in a serious car accident. He went under GA and was operated on. When he came around in the ward after the op, he had lost all desire to smoke and he never lit a cigarette ever again. He also never had a single craving. So quitting smoking was kinda easy for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (11/10/16)

What op? I need to have one 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## cfm78910 (11/10/16)

Riaz said:


> This may be a silly question, but have you rewicked your coils after the operation?



I actually did, I thought something was wrong. New coils, wicks, cleaned the tanks, fresh juice, the works. Same result afterwards!


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/10/16)

I'm currently goin thru the same without the operation tho. I just keep buying juice and after a tank I can't stomach it anymore so I've dropped from high watts and rdas to a low wattage setup with SubOhm tank. Quitting completely is in the near future as some days I dnt vape at all and dnt get cravings either.. its J's a habit nw it seems

Good luck with recovery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cfm78910 (11/10/16)

Stosta said:


> Agree with @Silver and @Andre completely! Take the opportunity while it's there and quit. I love vaping but I too started with the intention of quitting shortly after, which in all honesty is NEVER going to happen.
> 
> Keep a backup, and enjoy the money that opens up when you don't need a vape budget anymore!



I've decided to do just that. I could never stop smoking, vaped like there is no tomorrow and all of a sudden this happens. Do stop it is, I'm not going to force it. But I'll have a back-up for those high risk triggers like a bad day at work, a night out, etc. 

I'll see how it goes but I'm still going to lurk here, this community is just too fantastic to give up!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Spongebob (11/10/16)

On the question of juice flavours i have a question about store bought juices?  I buy a certain juice flavour, break the seal, open the bottle, fill up a tank and wow  flavour is just awesome  ADV for sure...... Taste just like the description... But...... When i fill the second tank from the same bottle and every tank thereafter, flavour is just BLEH!!!  sorry, best word i could think of  Flavour is watered down, can hardly taste anything  Why is it like that?  

Is it because the bottle was sealed, ie the flavour trapped inside, until the seal was broken, allowing it too escape, or perhaps then coming into contact with oxygen etc? Or perhaps the way i store my juices?  btw, this includes store bought and premium juices?  



Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (12/10/16)

Spongebob said:


> On the question of juice flavours i have a question about store bought juices?  I buy a certain juice flavour, break the seal, open the bottle, fill up a tank and wow  flavour is just awesome  ADV for sure...... Taste just like the description... But...... When i fill the second tank from the same bottle and every tank thereafter, flavour is just BLEH!!!  sorry, best word i could think of  Flavour is watered down, can hardly taste anything  Why is it like that?
> 
> Is it because the bottle was sealed, ie the flavour trapped inside, until the seal was broken, allowing it too escape, or perhaps then coming into contact with oxygen etc? Or perhaps the way i store my juices?  btw, this includes store bought and premium juices?
> 
> ...


That is strange @Spongebob ! Unless you're leaving the bottle open for years after the first tank then the flavour shouldn't be disappearing like that. Maybe you just have some sort of a block towards it? Try alternating your juices from tank to tank, and maybe that would bring back the flavour, but I've never heard of this happening before.


----------



## Soutie (12/10/16)

Spongebob said:


> On the question of juice flavours i have a question about store bought juices?  I buy a certain juice flavour, break the seal, open the bottle, fill up a tank and wow  flavour is just awesome  ADV for sure...... Taste just like the description... But...... When i fill the second tank from the same bottle and every tank thereafter, flavour is just BLEH!!!  sorry, best word i could think of  Flavour is watered down, can hardly taste anything  Why is it like that?
> 
> Is it because the bottle was sealed, ie the flavour trapped inside, until the seal was broken, allowing it too escape, or perhaps then coming into contact with oxygen etc? Or perhaps the way i store my juices?  btw, this includes store bought and premium juices?
> 
> ...



And if you go back to the bottle a couple of days later? Does it still taste watered down then?

Maybe you get used to a juice really quickly. Our brains have a way of cutting out overwhelming smells and vaping is olfactory overload. Rotating juice is a really good way of keeping flavors lasting longer, as soon as we get used to the juice, switch it up to keep it fresh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/10/16)

Spongebob said:


> On the question of juice flavours i have a question about store bought juices?  I buy a certain juice flavour, break the seal, open the bottle, fill up a tank and wow  flavour is just awesome  ADV for sure...... Taste just like the description... But...... When i fill the second tank from the same bottle and every tank thereafter, flavour is just BLEH!!!  sorry, best word i could think of  Flavour is watered down, can hardly taste anything  Why is it like that?
> 
> Is it because the bottle was sealed, ie the flavour trapped inside, until the seal was broken, allowing it too escape, or perhaps then coming into contact with oxygen etc? Or perhaps the way i store my juices?  btw, this includes store bought and premium juices?
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


What juice it that? Maybe it is particular to that juice.


----------



## Clouder (12/10/16)

I would also suggest you grab the moment and quit altogether... Plus you'll have some bucks in your pocket! What a bonus!


----------



## JsPLAYn (12/10/16)

Andre said:


> What juice it that? Maybe it is particular to that juice.


That's happens.. but I knw why it happen to me tho.. certain acidic juices can't be transfered to unicorn bottles ie plastic in general and also keep juice out of sun.. I've spoilt juive that way before with those 2 mistakes


----------



## Spongebob (12/10/16)

Yes, when i go back a few days later flavour is still bleh basically all the juices i have tried, liqua, e sense, amaran, electrostix, hats, etc. I dont often order juice online as i havent found a juice i really like yet and don't see the point in ordering a big bottle of sumtin and pay shipping charges if i might not like it?  Now that i think on it, only the tobacco juices stay relatively ok???? 

Below also a pic of how i store my juice on a table next to my bedside table??? Sori, pic does not want to load 



Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------

